# my old engine bay setup



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

here's a old pic i found from a long time ago, im almost done with my ga16det setup i will post pics when done!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know the feeling...i went from this










to this


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i went from this:









to this:

[insert same pic with new battery and silver drivers side strut tower ]


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide love to see what DRIVERS SIDE strut tower looks like haha


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ide love to see what DRIVERS SIDE strut tower looks like haha












broken bolts + grinder = exposed metal = rust.


and i ran out of red spray paint, so i grabbed the next best color . good thing the camera doesnt pick up detail, or youd see what happens when you leave the oil cap off, and decide to go driving around


----------

